# Focusing AA Headlamp



## dom (May 23, 2009)

Hi Guys
Didn't actually want to start a thread on this concept just yet but as people
are starting to design similar ideas - thought i would get this in before being
accused of copy catting 

I had the idea a few years ago to make a dual focusing headlamp but circumstances put a hold on that for awhile. It was going to be operated by
either 4AA or an 18650(or paralleled 18650's). This will still happen but i 
though of what i really USE all the time - and that is my modded EOS.

I'd put in a warm Cree and a heavy stipple reflector and i use it everyday and
am very pleased with it's performance for most chores. Of course i'd like
more far reaching beam occasionally (as would most people)

I'd also got a few Zebralights and although they are very good,the silicone
holder annoys me -enough for me to grab the EOS as first option.

So i'd come to the conclusion that i need a headlight that i would be happy
to grab as a first option (lightweight,3 level,comfy and focusing).

I've tried and found the driver i like and tested the focus delivery system 
and all that's needed now is the quick focus mechanism.

Unfortunately i've had to make tooling so i can make (or get made if my workmate gets into gear ), the quick focus mechanism.
Once that is made and tested -i'd like to send out prototypes for testing as well.

Anyway - i'll update this thread with pix , ect. as thing progress.

Thanks for your time.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## dom (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Focussing AA Headlamp*

RESERVED FOR PCTURES

After about 20 goes at drawing the housing up - finally worked out how to go about drawing in the right sequence 
This is pretty close to what the finished product will look like -maybe lighten it up a little more.

Would like opinions on bezel material as well please.

My though is to use Delrin - mainly as the bezel will get the most beating and Delrin should wear better than Aluminum.

Introducing 

Focus1 (name of the light)








25/6/09 The first bit i have made -still waiting on a part for the quick focus mechanism before i can make the body.
Have to make sure that the tolerances are good.

These are the battery contacts and the mold die i made to make a raised nipple on the positive contact for flattop batteries.
I used nickle silver sheet which i'll be getting lasercut - these ones were cut with tinsnips.
The spring was sweated on using solder paste.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Focussing AA Headlamp*

Sounds interesting. I'm interested to see what you come up with. I find that with headlamps, I usually want flood or I want throw. Most headlamps try to do both and end up doing neither very well.


----------



## lightforce2 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Focussing AA Headlamp*

Looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## dom (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Focussing AA Headlamp*

Hi Photon
From testing the beams are very nice -a few artifacts on wide, but i think that is my
test LED (superglued dome and ring from another experiment) 

Hi LF2
I'm also looking forward to some pix -gotta get my butt into gear hehe.

I have drawn up most of the parts.

Cheers
Dom


----------

